# Some more new colors...Supermullet 95



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Click to enlarge...You can see the promo on you tube....Custom Inshore Lures. Would like feedback from anyone interested in input for colors.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*fire tiger*







...click to enlarge,


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

What are the length and weight specs ?


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

where and when can i get some


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nicely done. Is there a number or color pattern for the five in the first post?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Baits*

4 in 1 oz. Clown....Purple Gold.....Midnight.....Sexy Shad...Purple Tiger....They will be on the market in a couple months. I think this bait is going to be big in Texas.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Clown*

This is one of the best looking Trout baits I have ever seen. In the sunlight it throws off some serious flash..It is SICK.






click to enlarge.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Please post where and how much when they are available. Man they look good but what's up with the tease? Hope the price isn't as big as Texas!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*lures*

I am trying to get feedback on colors ect....They will be around 18 dollars each.....That is about the norm for baits of this quality....about two months away from being available....right now we have 38 colors being considered...The sexy shad and fire tiger baits are going to have foil in the middle like the clown instead of the painted ones pictured....When these baits hit the market the goal is to have the best big Trout bait available. 100% American made. The biggest Speckled Trout weighed in Va. so far this year was caught on one of these by me ( 11.2 lbs.). Several Trout over 10 lbs have been caught allready on these while being developed.


----------



## markinorf (Jan 31, 2012)

*specs*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> What are the length and weight specs ?


Hey Jesse,
The SM95 is 3.8in and a little over 7/8oz. The Gtrap is 3.4in and 3/4oz. All approx'.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice looking lures! Are they wood or plastic? Does that shape have any particular built in action, or is it mostly left up to the user? Also, looks like you folks are using screw eyes, not thru wired. Any comments on this?

No problem with it myself, I've used Mirrolures for years & many of them are made with screw eyes, just wondering about your ideas & philosophy about why!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Resin baits....Very long screws....It gives a cleaner build and look....To see action check out custom inshore lures on you tube. Thanks for the questions.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! I took a look at the Youtube videos & those sure have an awesome action to them! I don't get to fish for trout too much, but I'll be looking for your lures once they're out on the market! I'm sure I can find some use for them!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is the link to the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMXzv0Zkio


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Great video, love the action and the baits. Color idea - Purple back dull pink belly. Kinda like the mardi gras but with pink instead of treuse.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Don't forget the basics... red head/white back/silver/white belly and international orange head with the body style of above.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Lynnhaven favorite, green back, silver sides, white belly


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing beats a june bug grub with chartruesr curl tail in alot of my favorite spots here in nc. . . How about something like that? Chart belly with june bug body =)


----------

